# Do scaleless fish shed their skin?



## Zuri (Jun 23, 2003)

I have a 6-7" Lima Shovelnose who appears to be shedding a layer of skin.

It's currently in a 10gal hospital tank but has been residing in a 55gal with an African Cichlid and a 14" Albino Channel Cat. The tank temp in both tanks is a steady 78F and has adequate filtration, water circulation etc.

The LS was getting beat up pretty regularly by the cichlid so I removed it so it could get it's strenghth and that's when I noticed the peeling. I would post a pic, but the digicam needs batteries.


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

heh, well if the lima doesnt have some sort of disease or something then in about 3 months when it grows another 3 inches your gonna be missing an african cichlid :laugh:


----------



## Olson (Feb 15, 2003)

piranhabar said:


> I have a 6-7" Lima Shovelnose who appears to be shedding a layer of skin.
> 
> It's currently in a 10gal hospital tank but has been residing in a 55gal with an African Cichlid and a 14" Albino Channel Cat. The tank temp in both tanks is a steady 78F and has adequate filtration, water circulation etc.
> 
> The LS was getting beat up pretty regularly by the cichlid so I removed it so it could get it's strenghth and that's when I noticed the peeling. I would post a pic, but the digicam needs batteries.


 Great question..I also have a Lima about 7-8 inch that looks like its is also losing a layer of skin...like the slime coat is being removed are something and I have never seen that before.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

do you have any pics?


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

I think they shed skin like turtles when they grow. But of course you wont really see it happen.


----------



## accr (Nov 27, 2002)

My TSN never shred skin once since he grow from 5" to 14" now. Maybe you should check your water parameters. Add some salts just in case too.


----------



## BoomerSub (Jun 23, 2003)

Limas slough(sp?) their slime coat in response to stress. Test your water, especially ammonia, nitrite, nitrate, and pH. You might also consider removing the channel cat, he might be stressing the lima.

-PK


----------



## Polypterus (May 4, 2003)

Thats a illness, fish do not shed, your fish is over producing slime which is not
normal or even healthy, The cause, I have no idea I do not own your fish.
but the fact its overly stressed might be a significant clue.


----------



## Zuri (Jun 23, 2003)

Thanks for the replies all. As mentioned, I moved it to a hospital tank and it ate last night, which is always good. I'll have to add more rock formations and driftwood to the home tank before I put it back in.

This morning when I checked on it, all was well, no shedding look or anything. In fact it looks like it has a brighter sheen, like when I first aquired it.

The channel cat never seemed to bother it, it the damned victorian cichlid that I have in the tank. It even chases the albino around, which is 4 times bigger. If I wasn't attached to it, I'd give it to my Rhom to play with.


----------



## Zuri (Jun 23, 2003)

piranha45 said:


> heh, well if the lima doesnt have some sort of disease or something then in about 3 months when it grows another 3 inches your gonna be missing an african cichlid :laugh:


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

I have read on PredFish.net as well that Shovelnose cats tend to release their slime coatings when under heavy stress. The stress may be either poor water conditions or aggressive tankmates that are harassing the cat


----------



## Olson (Feb 15, 2003)

I checked all my water parems and they are good but the stress makes sense cause he is in with my Motoro and he kinda messes with the Lima....anyone in Colorado want a free Lima?


----------

